# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  تاریخ شمسی به میلادی و تبدیل به sql.date

## jeus

سلام دوستان من تاریخم را از شمسی به میلادی تبدیل کردم (persaian calender) اما نمیتونم اونو توی دیتا بیس ذخیره کنم 
باید برای این کار چه کنم چطور باید تاریخ را به sql.Date تبدیل کرد ؟
لطفا کمک کنید 
متشکرم .

----------


## alireza_developer

سلام دوست عزیز منم به همین مطلب نیاز دارم!
میخواهم که  روز را به تاریخ شمسی اضافه کنم اونم تو sql

----------

